# Treating subclinical Hashi?



## imscarto (Nov 1, 2016)

I have been reading about some studies done regarding treating euthyroid Hashi with levothyroxine and I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with this form of treatment or has more information on it then can be found on the few internet articles such as this one regarding it? I am new to this forum and hoping to hear some first hand accounts.

For context of why I am asking, I am 31 female diagnosed with Hashi several years ago but as yet not taking any medications for it. Generally my TSH has always been on the high end of normal and my Tpo has been 300-420. When I was first diagnosed my primary doc referred me to an endocrinologist, but the endo dismissed me as not bad enough to be worth treating based solely on 8 month old test results (I was really happy to hear she retired...). So now I am sort of in limbo dealing with a list of symptoms while waiting to get worse enough (?) which I find incredibly frustrating. I am also looking at having children in another year or two so I would like to start addressing this soon to give my future babies and I the best chance of a healthy pregnancy.

For reference my last test results and normal lab ranges:

TSH 2.7 (.3-3.7)

Free T3 3.2 (2.4-4.2)

Free T4 .8 (.53-1.43)

Tpo-abs 340 (0-9)

Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should consider trying out the levothyroxine.

The best approach for managing Hashi's is suppressing the TSH. A lower TSH will often = lower antibodies.

Your free t4 and free t3 are a low enough to merit some supplementation. If you can get stable on a dose now, it should help things out with conceiving children later on.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The brand namesinclude Synthroid, Levoxyl, Levothroid and Unithroid.


I've been on Unithroid for 12+ years. It is considered generic with insurance companies therefore much less expensive than Brand Synthroid.

Pharmacies seem to follow protocol where when they refill a "generic" levothyroxine prescription they will most always refill with the original manufacturer. If not - insist they do. I have never had an issue with my refills being Unithroid and it is YOUR responsibility to check the pills you receive to make sure they are the same.

If your "manufacturer" changes with your prescription it is wise to re-test 6 weeks after changing to monitor how different fillers affect absorbtion.

I just changes from Brand Cytomel to generic ( due to annual cost savings of $1K annually) and have definitely noticed and increase in anxiety - probably due to changes in my eating habits and consuming less food therefore more medication is being absorbed. I take Calcium 3x a day and they should be avoided so if I miss a dose then I feel more T3 hormone is entering my system.

Key to feeling your best is to have a routine and if you have issues, look at changes in your routine before blaming the medication. Make sure refilled prescriptions are with the same manufacturer and dosage.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been med-less for the last 4 years dealing with Hashi's. Other than the mega dose of Vit-D.

My endo really is reluctant to start on meds with normal levels.

I would suggest seeing an endo and fertility specialist right away if you want children.

I've been infertile for 6 years.

Good luck.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

In your case why would it hurt you, depending on your weight, to go on 25mcg (if they make it) or 50 mcg levothyroxine. You'd basically lower your TSH from 2.7 to 2 or something. You already meet the criteria for Hashimotos with your antibody levels.


----------

